# French Tolls



## Tango14 (Dec 21, 2015)

Morning all, we are off to france next month and am considering the automated toll option where you have an electronic tag on your windscreen.

my question is to anyone who has used this or has knowledge of it.

from the link below, it states that your motorhome has to have a GVW of less than 3.5 tonnes to be eligible, but we are 4.5 tonnes.

how would they know, our single axle autotrail looks just like any other motorhome that may well be rated much lower

I would like to use this tag, but don't want any difficulty when out there

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/support/faq/support-Faq.List/#4.0.

any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have one and use it successfully with a car. In our last MH which was marginally over the 3.0m height limit, we had 50% automatic opening success. When it didn't open, we pressed the button and, after manually intervention, we were let through at the Class 2 rate.

The weight isn't an issue tbh but the height is. We were 3.85t from memory but c.3cm maybe, over the height limit.

If you are under 3m its a great system. The first time you use it in the 20km (or is it 30km?) lane you worry that it wont lift but when it does its "Goodbye suckers...to all those queueing >

Make sure to stick the sensor low enough in the window so it can be read (especially if you have a Luton overhang).

We don't bother now, preferring to plot and use non motorway routes which are nicer, cheaper and more relaxing. :smile2:

Graham :smile2:

PS If you have a Caxton Card they are doing an offer for a free sensor at the moment which saves €10


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

We have the Sanef tag which is administered in the UK. Apart from the convenience of not doing the ticket collection and CC payment at each booth, we reckon on saving about an hour and a half journey time on our trip to the south coast in July and August.

Now we changed our van, which was rated by the toll booths as Classe 2 in January this year to a 5k tag axle. Reading the regs and confirming with Sanef, our new van is not eligible to use the tag currently as its Classe 3. However, at Easter we started off picking up tickets and paying by CC but I noticed we were paying Classe 2 prices so we found the tag in a cupboard, put it on the dash for the last leg of the return journey and we just sailed through the booths no problem and the next Sanef statement showed Classe 2 payment.

What seems to be the criteria we have encountered so far is that the toll area cannot measure and just measures the height of the vehicle so as both vans are under 3m high we are getting away with it.

Two points Sanef mentioned in their reply to my query, one is that they are in discussion with the lorry toll operators and will be able to bill larger motorhomes using their tag in the near future, the other point is that they will soon be able to bill for the Dartford crossing too on the same account. This will be interesting as the crossing uses number plate recognition instead of RFD signal.

Have a good trip.

Mike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I also wondered if my motorhome would manage to get through the tolls using the 'Bip-n-Go' sensor we have in the car. But so far too chicken to try especially as it's 4,500kg. tag but under 3m.
Brilliant bit of kit and wish it would work in other countries like Spain and Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have not got the gizmo for tolls, but our van is 4500 kg, just under 3m (inc Oyster) and the few tolls we have recently used, were all class 2


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I also wondered if my motorhome would manage to get through the tolls using the* 'Bip-n-Go' sensor *we have in the car. But so far too chicken to try especially as it's 4,500kg. tag but under 3m.
> Brilliant bit of kit and wish it would work in other countries like Spain and Portugal.
> 
> Ray.


What is that Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

See here Geoff..................................

http://eye.info-bipandgo.com/w/413/...jo-BCaauTkygIXrMMlzgjQ/jE-2LEE-E0G83JfnEp1LfA

Ray.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Tango14 said:


> Morning all, we are off to france next month and am considering the automated toll option where you have an electronic tag on your windscreen.
> 
> my question is to anyone who has used this or has knowledge of it.
> 
> ...


As a 4.5t van you are deemed as Class 2 paying as you go. So they don't differentiate between 3.5t and 4.5t vehicles, only number of axles and height. I can't see why Sanef haven't included 4.5t with the 3.5t vehicles. If you use a Sanef tag you wouldn't be gipping anyone out of any money, you fit the criteria re height and number of axles so you have a choice/decision to make. We have a Sanef tag and I enjoy the benefit of it so much that I almost want to go on a toll road!

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I am trying to send Tango14 a PM and it won't go. I have typed message in, hit Submit several times but it just won't go. Looks like there are other problems lurking around the site. 

Sal


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems Bip n Go will also do Spain Geoff..................
https://www.bipandgo.com/le-telepeage/espagne

But still trying to work out how to enrol.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

MyGalSal said:


> As a 4.5t van you are deemed as Class 2 paying as you go. So they don't differentiate between 3.5t and 4.5t vehicles, only number of axles and height. I can't see why Sanef haven't included 4.5t with the 3.5t vehicles. If you use a Sanef tag you wouldn't be gipping anyone out of any money, you fit the criteria re height and number of axles so you have a choice/decision to make. We have a Sanef tag and I enjoy the benefit of it so much that I almost want to go on a toll road!
> 
> Sal


My understanding was that you had to be under 3.0m and 3500kg to be able to use the Sanef Tag. If you fail either of these you are officially Class 3 and cannot use the tag.

*Eligible
*
"Vehicle with overall height from 2 to 3 metres and GVW* not exceeding 3.5 tonnes"

*Not Eligible
*
"Vehicle with overall height of 3 metres or more"
Vehicle with more than two axles and height of 3 metres or more, or GVW* of more than 3.5 tonnes"

If you are under 3.0m though you will not have an issue with weight as they don't weigh AFAIK

Graham :smile2:


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Mine is 2.9m high,4.5ton, no probs with sanef tag,great time saver


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> See here Geoff..................................
> 
> http://eye.info-bipandgo.com/w/413/...jo-BCaauTkygIXrMMlzgjQ/jE-2LEE-E0G83JfnEp1LfA
> 
> Ray.


Ray

That link just seems(by Google Translate) to offer a deal for a relative etc.

It does not describe what the box or whatever it is does.

Does it pay the Peage, is it pre-loaded or connected to a card, how does one enter the Classe?

You said in a later post that it is usable in Spain.

I wish I could find a box to take me through Poland, Czech, Austria, Switzerland, France and Spain. But NO this is the EU(excl. Switzerland).

Geoff


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> We have one and use it successfully with a car. In our last MH which was marginally over the 3.0m height limit, we had 50% automatic opening success. When it didn't open, we pressed the button and, after manually intervention, we were let through at the Class 2 rate.
> 
> The weight isn't an issue tbh but the height is. We were 3.85t from memory but c.3cm maybe, over the height limit.
> 
> ...


Can you explain the 20 km lane please. We have a Sanef Tag, but we did not realise that there is a special lane that we can use.
Thanks


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

leseduts said:


> Can you explain the 20 km lane please. We have a Sanef Tag, but we did not realise that there is a special lane that we can use.
> Thanks


Some of the toll areas (not all) have special speedy lanes that you can go through without stopping. The barrier lifts as you approach as long as you are under the speed and it reads your tag. It is a little daunting at times but the tag bleeps to tell you the barrier is lifting.

Just to be sure I never went at the max speed (I cant remember if its 20 or 30kph)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> That link just seems(by Google Translate) to offer a deal for a relative etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff.
Not sure about any other countries yet but France and Spain at the moment.
https://www.bipandgo.com/

I have sent them a query in English as they have replied to English before.

Expand the above link and see if any more countries are planned.

Ray.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

As a solo traveller in a right hand drive Motorhome I consider my SANEF Tag is almost an essential.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Some of the toll areas (not all) have special speedy lanes that you can go through without stopping. The barrier lifts as you approach as long as you are under the speed and it reads your tag. It is a little daunting at times but the tag bleeps to tell you the barrier is lifting.
> 
> Just to be sure I never went at the max speed (I cant remember if its 20 or 30kph)
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Thanks very much for the info.

We came through the Peage at Tours a couple of hours ago and went through the 30Km lane. I was like a little kid it was brilliant.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have such a tag and it works well, never had a problem with it and never been charged more than Class 2. We are 3.85t and around 3.0m (TV aerial is highest point but is obviously VERY thin).

We have had it for 5 years (originally via ALIS as we live in France). Great system and watching people's faces as we sail through the barriers is brilliant.....

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

It was even better years ago. I had a semi retirement job as a courier, and used a tag with my VW T5. In those days it was very unusual for a UK vehicle to have a tag, and when I approached the Libre-t lanes I could see people behind me flashing like crazy, and dropping back convinced I'd have to back out either because I didn't have a tag or I would be too high for the 2m barrier (I was about an inch under!).:laugh:

I must be honest and say I've had a few very near misses with the 30kph lane though, some of the barriers are slow to open:surprise:

Malcolm


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

We get ours from tolltickets and pick it up just before we get the ferry/tunnel. Works like a charm and you pay the next month via paypal.
Graham


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> It was even better years ago. I had a semi retirement job as a courier, and used a tag with my VW T5. In those days it was very unusual for a UK vehicle to have a tag, and when I approached the Libre-t lanes I could see people behind me flashing like crazy, and dropping back convinced I'd have to back out either because I didn't have a tag or I would be too high for the 2m barrier (I was about an inch under!).:laugh:
> 
> I must be honest and say I've had a few very near misses with the 30kph lane though, some of the barriers are slow to open:surprise:
> 
> Malcolm


I used to dive a T5 with passengers into and out of airports where there are a host of 2m barriers and I could feel the passengers cringe or sometimes actually duck as I drove through at 20mph - they did not consider that I had done it hundreds of times - good fun:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Tango14 (Dec 21, 2015)

you guys are awesome


thanks for the advice


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just added Spain to my French 'Bip-n-Go'. 
Just hope it's as easy as the French toll booths.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Just added Spain to my French 'Bip-n-Go'.
> Just hope it's as easy as the French toll booths.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

What are you doing rushing around on Autoroutes anyway? You are retired and you miss all the lovely Routiers lunch stops.:smile2:

Come on Lad set an example about how to enjoy France Relais and Spain.

Geoff


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Just added Spain to my French 'Bip-n-Go'.
> Just hope it's as easy as the French toll booths.
> 
> Ray.


What was the procedure Ray? Was there an additional charge?

Malcolm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> What was the procedure Ray? Was there an additional charge? Malcolm


Geoff, it's for when I am in the car getting to and from Portugal. It just saves me another overnight.

Malcolm, It was just click a link here https://www.bipandgo.com/le-telepeage/espagne
Only get charged when I use it. €1.90 a month in France and €250 a month in Spain. But only the months it gets used.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Geoff, it's for when I am in the car getting to and from Portugal. It just saves me another overnight.
> 
> Malcolm, It was just click a link here https://www.bipandgo.com/le-telepeage/espagne
> Only get charged when I use it. €1.90 a month in France and *€250* a month in Spain. But only the months it gets used.
> ...


Ray

Understood re overnight in the car

I hope you missed a full-stop from the €250

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We must find out whether our ALIS tag (now SANEF) will now work in Spain - it wouldn't the last time we thought about it, but that was 4 years ago and in the end we never bothered with using the toll rads in Spain.

The others (built with EU funds) were plenty good enough for us......

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank Geoff. Yes €2.50

Ray.


----------



## Tango14 (Dec 21, 2015)

just received our Sanef BipnGo unit and it advises that it should be stuck up near the rear view mirror, however the website also advises that if you have a luton top vehicle that it should be mounted lower down so the reader can see it at the toll booth.


ive attached a picture to show where I have mounted it, does this look right?


Hamish and Hetty the highland cows were not caused any inconvenience in the mounting of the BipnGo to the windscreen 


thanks in advance


Tango


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

You shouldn't have a problem as that position is top of windscreen hight for some cars.
Thing is the scanners at the toll plazas look down so if you have Luton vehicle the tag can be obscured by the overhang.
Just aproach your first barrier slowly but steady right up to the end and wait for the beep to make sure all is ok.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Tango.
I borrowed my first one and just slipped it inside a couple of large elastic bands round the sun visor. Worked a treat.

Ray.


----------



## Tango14 (Dec 21, 2015)

thanks for the feed back, I was concerned at we have a coachbuilt with an over cab double bed that would possibly obscure the tag


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Personally I would have it lower in the screen myself just to make sure. What might be an idea is if Mrs Tango holds it as you approach the first barrier and then you can assess the best position.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Tango14 (Dec 21, 2015)

then we will give that a try, good idea


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tag*

We Have a SANEF Tag which is being moved to emovis.

We used it in our Mercedes La Strada. The La Strada was 2.99m But with a Sat dish triggered the height sensor occasionally. This was automatically lowered from III to II when it did.

We love it, so many of the cars (often like myself) who go tearing past at 130kph +. You pass them at the auto booths while they queue at the Credit Card machines.

My Favourites are the 20kph drive throughs.

Always got charged class II and now we use it in our cars and traveliner.

TM


----------



## Tango14 (Dec 21, 2015)

well, we seemed to have all sorts of difficulty


we tried it as pictured in my earlier post, that worked sometimes and not others, we tried it mounted lower down the screen, then nearer the rear view mirror and then exactly half way down the screen.


I had it working as we started the toll and then wouldn't work in the same position as we left the toll, twice we had to call for assistance for someone to come and mess about with the machine before the barrier went up


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We never attach ours to the windscreen , either in cars or the bus. We just keep it handy and wave it in the right direction when approching barrier. The glue melts in the sun and the thing slowly slides down the windscreen. So its never in the right place and makes a right sticky mess.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Tango14 said:


> well, we seemed to have all sorts of difficulty
> 
> we tried it as pictured in my earlier post, that worked sometimes and not others, we tried it mounted lower down the screen, then nearer the rear view mirror and then exactly half way down the screen.
> 
> I had it working as we started the toll and then wouldn't work in the same position as we left the toll, twice we had to call for assistance for someone to come and mess about with the machine before the barrier went up


I've had one for years, used in both the MH and a VW T5. You need to remember that the toll booths vary tremendously, some go up very qickly, others there is a distinct delay before it registers, that includes the odd 30kph lane:surprise:
You get so used to instant opening, even a 5sec delay seems long. This summer I had one where I had to wave it out the window. Still think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread though.

Malcolm


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

salomon said:


> We never attach ours to the windscreen , either in cars or the bus. We just keep it handy and wave it in the right direction when approching barrier. The glue melts in the sun and the thing slowly slides down the windscreen. So its never in the right place and makes a right sticky mess.


You must have a problem with your tag holder then .
I use my tag in 3 vehicles that regularly are in Southern Spain in temp of up to 40+ without problem in fact when I sold one car recently I had to almost chisel the tag holder off the screen. 
I suspect the OP s problem as it is intermittent is because in a normal Toll plaza he doesn't 
A drive slow enough or B go right up to the barrier and wait for the tag to be recognised as sometimes this can take several seconds.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My tag has been stuck to the windscreen in my A class for two years. It sits in the sun in Spain for two periods of two months each year and the tag has never moved. Was the screen totally clean when you originally applied it.

I would hate to be without my tag, makes toll traversing so much easier.

Mike


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

BrianJP said:


> You must have a problem with your tag holder then .
> I use my tag in 3 vehicles that regularly are in Southern Spain in temp of up to 40+ without problem in fact when I sold one car recently I had to almost chisel the tag holder off the screen.
> I suspect the OP s problem as it is intermittent is because in a normal Toll plaza he doesn't
> A drive slow enough or B go right up to the barrier and wait for the tag to be recognised as sometimes this can take several seconds.


Probably was in the wrong place in 1st vehicle , hence never again. We are constantly in sun ( low sun in winter ) and share between 5 vehicles and have done so over the last 10 years. Not attaching the tag is no hassle. 
Your last observation is likely correct ...and if you can just freely wave it about its a helluva lot easier :smile2:


----------



## Tango14 (Dec 21, 2015)

we were waiting minutes sometimes and even reversing backwards and forwards with hazard lights on


hey ho, will see how it goes next year


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apart from the overhang on coachbuilt vans, it's possible the unit could be faulty.
Does it work OK in a car?

Ray.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Just used my tag for the first time this last trip and very successful. Positioned top centre of the windscreen and worked a treat. Class 2 all the way.

Ian


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have a 5t tag axle Burstner which is 3.2mtrs in height & 8mtrs long. When we use the manned pay booths we are 98% charged class 2. When we use the automatic ones it comes up as class 4 so in this instance we press the help button and say "bonjour camping car class deux" and again 98% of the time they change it to class 2. You must press the button and wait for the change to class 2 before inserting your credit card. 

I know a few on here will say I'm cheating the system but if the manned booths only charge me class 2 then it's class 2 for me.


----------

